# Looking for Fuel pump wire harness



## RichinNO (Jan 18, 2006)

I have a '98 Altima. I must have had a loose/poor connection where the fuel pump wire harness attaches to the bottom of the plate at the top of the fuel tank. The result was that the plastic around the connection point of the plate and harness melted. I was able to buy a new plate from local Nissan dealer, but they are telling me that I will have to buy a new fuel sending unit to get the power supply harness for the fuel pump. The fuel sending unit is fine, and I really hate to spend 88 bucks for a part that I don't need in order to get that little wire harness. 

Anyone know where I might be able to get one without buying the whole fuel sending unit? Any suggestions on a safe alternative?

Thanks


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

You could build your own with wire, heat shrink tubing and connectors from Radio Shack. I would check the ground because it sounds like there was a lot of current going thru that. I don't know if this is an alternative but just throwing something out there.

Troy


----------



## RichinNO (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks, I'll check for a good ground. Do you know if a special type of insulated wire is required in this application. I would think that standard wire insulation could not hold up to continuous immersion in gasoline.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Actually a good plastic cover on the wire will not have a much problem because it is not flexing. The other alternative if it makes you feel better about it, would be going to a salvage yard or a pull your own parts place and get the connector and harness that way.

Troy


----------



## unbelievableny (Mar 12, 2006)

YOU can not splice tape and heat shrink the harness
It is immeresed in gasoline and you run the risk of the gas tank exploding or a serious fire which could cause serious bodily injury to the occupants as well as the car AND the car or cars you will damage when the explosion occurs

i am in the sme predicament with ny 1996 altimai and for some reason can not locate the 4 inch damaged plug in pigtail harness that connects my fuel pump into the tube plate orafice
nissan dealers in my area say it is nO longer manufactured and local salvage yards say its too old and they dont save parts for a 18 year old nissan altima


So my altima sits in the street either until i find the piece or decide to scrap it altogether
if anybody in new york has this 5 dollat piece as well as the tube plate assembly it plugs in please let me know used is fine as long as its not damaged


----------



## MTips18 (Apr 30, 2010)

I know this thread is old, but you can use a connector off a 95/96 sentra or maxima. They both use the exact same piece as the altima. The maxima connetor is actually two inches longer then the altima or sentra connector.

Tube plates (the part that the wire plugs into) can be bought from the dealer for $30.


----------

